# Kayak Hoodies from KarmaBe



## Shiznittle (Nov 14, 2005)

First off, THANK YOU to everyone who has supported KarmaBe. 

We have NEW Hoodies available! Very limited inventory! 

http://karmabe.com/Clothing.aspx 

.Have.KarmaBe.Happy.


----------

